# Short thread



## MorgiePorgie (Jul 24, 2013)

Wife and husband marry at 24 and 25. Both kinda agnostic in religion.

What happens when wife becomes hardcore Christian and husband remains "meh" ?


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I have no idea. What happens?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MorgiePorgie said:


> Wife and husband marry at 24 and 25. Both kinda agnostic in religion.
> 
> *What happens when wife becomes hardcore Christian and husband remains "meh"* ?


If one turns into a judgemental black & white thinking "fundamentalist" feeling they need to win your soul -because it is their duty to spread the gospel while throwing reason out the window... hold on for the ride and may God be with you. 

A similar thread that can shed some light >>

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/relati...t-share-same-religious-spiritual-beliefs.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/relati...321-one-spouse-changes-religious-beliefs.html


----------



## biola (Dec 28, 2012)

Just go with what the holy spirit tells you.When GOD is ready to bring your husband to his grace,he will in good time.For the meanwhile,love him as GOD called you to love him.Goodluck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

As long as a wife and husband can communicate honestly and RESPECT each other it shouldn't be a problem.

This means she shouldn't convert him. She shouldn't give him grief or judge him for living "in sin". She shouldn't force him to come to church gatherings if he's uncomfortable with it, nor should she try to make him see the error of his ways. She shouldn't encourage her friends to talk with him or have an intervention.

That means he shouldn't disparage her beliefs. He shouldn't belittle her for being religious. He should make some effort to accept her beliefs - if that means going to church once or twice, or going to luncheons/gatherings with friends at church, then maybe that should be considered. He shouldn't tell his friends to give her grief.

If the couple doesn't have children yet, when children come into the picture a serious conversation should occur about religious upbringing for the children.  The wife should accept that husband will not want children to be strictly devout; husband should accept that wife will want religious presence in their life. How that balance is achieved is up to them.

It's completely possible to love each other and not agree on everything.


----------



## bobbieb65 (Jan 24, 2013)

I watched my mother do this with my father and now with her second H. It was/is her way of distancing herself from her spouse because she was/is not happy in the M. She uses it as a way to control what she will and will not do and is a ready made excuse that she can fall back on. 

She uses religion as a weapon when it suits her. Unfortunately, I think a lot of people do the same.


----------



## Princess Puffin'stuff (Mar 8, 2013)

If my spouse became religious, it would be a total dealbreaker for me. I would leave.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I guess it depends on the people involved. I'm the "meh" one, and I've been married almost 30 years. I think it has to do with mutual respect and appreciating the other person as an individual, and not an extension of yourself.

My wife doesn't expect me not to have a big problem with the idea that blood was required to absolve a person of their sins, and I don't expect her to agree that Libertarians should be running the country.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

LoveAtDaisys said:


> As long as a wife and husband can communicate honestly and RESPECT each other it shouldn't be a problem.


:iagree:


----------

